# Tick, Mole or Something Else?



## NorwegianElkhounds2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not really sure what this is on my Norwegian Elk Hound, she is almost 4 and has a very small mole on the side of her neck, and this one is opposite of that one on the other side. I know it wasn't there 2 months ago when we went to the vet for the annual checkup, and last month while bathing her I didn't notice it either. I thought at first it might be a tick, but since I've never had a tick on my dogs,I looked online, and all those seem to have a head or legs or something, this doesn't. It doesn't seem to be irritating her, only when i went to pull on it since I thought it might be a tick, but it was firmly attached to the skin. Any thoughts?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Just looks like a warty growth. Have your vet check it out, if its bothersome they can usually be removed. Thanks for the good photos to go with your post. They help.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks to be some sort of fatty growth. generally not much to worry about and common in older dogs (5+). Most vets will do a needle draw to make certaint here aren't any abnormal cells. General rule of thumb is if there is any sudden change in color, size,texture take in asap. Aside of that if it isn't bothering the dog then usually the vet will have you take a wait and see attitude. My boston has a bunch of these nice little age warts all over him and they only seem to grow a little over the last couple years. What concerns me tho is in that first pic there is a build up of sebum type crust around the mole-ish thing... is that always there are they encrusted? When you see that kinda crust it is usually indicitve of fungal issues... if they are weeping then absolutely get them checked. Are they squishy or kinda firm? If they're squishy and feel fluid filled they could be infected pores or ducts (depending on where on the dog they are I know you said neck-ish area).


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Completely off topic..... but you're an elkhound owner. You need to mosey over to the picture section and post up a few pictures of your elkie, there aren't many of them on these forums!

I hope you get the lump figured out, sorry I didn't have any input


----------



## NorwegianElkhounds2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

I will post pictures of both my elk hounds this evening. But i took her to the vet and it turns out it's a sebaceous cyst, when he went to take a sample, it actually popped, so he said they happen, no real cause, they just appear. But thanks for all your replies.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

well thats good!


----------

